# My 2002 Toyota Tundra



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

This is my project truck. Bought it off my father for $5,000. I've had it since the beginning of summer, and the total miles it has right now is 313,000. It's been through a lot since I got it, and you'll get what I mean once you see the photos below. It still has the original transmission, and engine with no problems (knock on wood). I do eventually want to put a small plow on it, but that's not going to be any time soon.

Here is how I got it, bone stock...










Headlights had to go asap, can't stand faded yellow headlights.










And then a big thunder storm came, and down came a pine tree... This is the top of the tree, it broke at the half way point, and came flying down from 35 feet above. Pretty much destroyed the hood, both fenders, bumper, and windshield. I wasn't happy.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

It got sent to a Body shop.










$5,500, and 2 weeks later, I got it back like new, and didn't have to spend a penny  Whole entire front of the truck was replaced. Hood, fenders, grille, bumper, etc.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Also this truck has entire brand new frame. Toyota recalled it, and got replaced for free. Cost the dealership $11,000 in parts, and labor.

Anyway, got a new exhaust installed because the rotted stock one just wasn't doing for me. Sounds beast now Thumbs Up


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Next came a cold air intake system!


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

I couldn't stand the stock rims anymore, they had to go. Picked up these bad boys!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

With 313,000 miles I'm surprised your insurance company didn't total it when the tree fell on it. Either way, it sounds like you've got pretty much a brand new truck minus the powertrain.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Toyotas are hard to kill. Buddy of mine ran 2 Seqoias into the ground with almost 400k miles on them both. Both also had the 4.7 V8. I personally have a 2006 Tundra Limited double cab 6.5 bed. Couple scratches but not very noticable except for one. Compared to yours, mine is almost brand new with only 117k on it right now and runs like it did when it was new. I would never put a plow on it though. It isnt worth it on this truck in my opinion. Not because of the warranty, but because the front end is i think like just under a 4k front axle. If i were to put a plow on anything I would feel more comfortable with atleast a 5-6k front end. In comes the F350s but at Clippers where I works during the winter they have me driving a 450 dump with the 6.7 diesel (love that motor and damn is it quiet) with a 9"6 BOSS plow and a V box spreader in the dump


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice wheels. Black bumpers would finish the look.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

gallihersnow;1689633 said:


> With 313,000 miles I'm surprised your insurance company didn't total it when the tree fell on it. Either way, it sounds like you've got pretty much a brand new truck minus the powertrain.


I couldn't believe they repaired it either, but as long as it was fixed, I'm really glad to have been able to keep the truck.



Kidmows;1689647 said:


> Toyotas are hard to kill. Buddy of mine ran 2 Seqoias into the ground with almost 400k miles on them both. Both also had the 4.7 V8. I personally have a 2006 Tundra Limited double cab 6.5 bed. Couple scratches but not very noticable except for one. Compared to yours, mine is almost brand new with only 117k on it right now and runs like it did when it was new. I would never put a plow on it though. It isnt worth it on this truck in my opinion. Not because of the warranty, but because the front end is i think like just under a 4k front axle. If i were to put a plow on anything I would feel more comfortable with atleast a 5-6k front end. In comes the F350s but at Clippers where I works during the winter they have me driving a 450 dump with the 6.7 diesel (love that motor and damn is it quiet) with a 9"6 BOSS plow and a V box spreader in the dump


They are really hard to kill, that's for sure. That's pretty impressive, my father owns a Seqoia as well, still running strong, not sure how many miles it has, but over 100,000. I probably won't put a plow on it then. Thanks for your thoughts, and opinions! The F350 sounds like a beast, but don't like quiet engines much.



hackitdown;1690228 said:


> Nice wheels. Black bumpers would finish the look.


Thanks. I really would like to paint the bumpers black, along with all the gray trimming all over the truck. But since it's a gray truck, it wouldn't look all that great. A new grille will be on the truck soon though.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

I did install an HID kit too. They are 10,000K both main lights, and fogs. I love them! I also installed some DRL's over the top of the lights to make it look a little fancy


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Now that's a sharp truck! Go check out www.tacomaworld.com definitely a bunch of good Toyota stuff. I'm on there all the time as I own a 2004 Tacoma


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

You could put a plow on it, but these 1st gens had really light front ends. I've seen 2nd gen Tundras with 850 pound plows being used regularly. The most I'd put on this is a 7'6'' SDs


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking 1st gen. Tundra. I love my Dad's 2nd gen. Tundra. I think the 1st gen. Tundras are really good trucks but they have a light front end and can't handle a heavier plow like the 2nd gen. Tundras can. But, the other day while I was driving I saw a 1st gen. Tundra with what appeared to be a 7.5' Fisher HD MM1. I think you would be fine with a 7.5' Fisher SD or a 7.5' Boss Sport Duty.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice professional picture Mike


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

04trd;1690498 said:


> Now that's a sharp truck! Go check out www.tacomaworld.com definitely a bunch of good Toyota stuff. I'm on there all the time as I own a 2004 Tacoma


Thanks! Looks like another good forum, wish I could post my Tundra on there. Thanks for sharing



2006Sierra1500;1690541 said:


> You could put a plow on it, but these 1st gens had really light front ends. I've seen 2nd gen Tundras with 850 pound plows being used regularly. The most I'd put on this is a 7'6'' SDs


I'm having my doubts, I really don't want to mess up the frame, even if it could handle it. Not like I have money for it anyway ussmileyflag



mercer_me;1691138 said:


> Nice looking 1st gen. Tundra. I love my Dad's 2nd gen. Tundra. I think the 1st gen. Tundras are really good trucks but they have a light front end and can't handle a heavier plow like the 2nd gen. Tundras can. But, the other day while I was driving I saw a 1st gen. Tundra with what appeared to be a 7.5' Fisher HD MM1. I think you would be fine with a 7.5' Fisher SD or a 7.5' Boss Sport Duty.


Thanks. That's one bummer about the older Tundras, they have really light front ends. I was thinking about getting a Boss Super Duty, I'm a big Fisher fan, but I don't like their smaller plow designs like the homesteader I believe it's called.



MatthewG;1691224 said:


> Nice professional picture Mike


Thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

VolvoL60F;1691654 said:


> Thanks. That's one bummer about the older Tundras, they have really light front ends. I was thinking about getting a Boss Super Duty, I'm a big Fisher fan, but I don't like their smaller plow designs like the homesteader I believe it's called.


Your Tundra definitely won't be able to hand a Boss Super Duty. It could handle a Boss Sport Duty or, if you wanted a Fisher bigger than the Homesteader you could go with a SD or HT.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

VolvoL60F;1690424 said:


> I couldn't believe they repaired it either, but as long as it was fixed, I'm really glad to have been able to keep the truck.
> 
> They are really hard to kill, that's for sure. That's pretty impressive, my father owns a Seqoia as well, still running strong, not sure how many miles it has, but over 100,000. I probably won't put a plow on it then. Thanks for your thoughts, and opinions! The F350 sounds like a beast, but don't like quiet engines much.
> 
> Thanks. I really would like to paint the bumpers black, along with all the gray trimming all over the truck. But since it's a gray truck, it wouldn't look all that great. A new grille will be on the truck soon though.


It isnt that quiet. Im used to the older ford diesel engines that will make you go deaf. This one still makes some fantastic noise but not nearly as loud and obnoxious as the older ford diesels


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae226/Robert_Jibbys_Gibbs/Mytruck_zps5ceac3d2.jpg
thats my tundra...had a little bit of mulch in the back


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats a sweet color kidmows


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

mercer_me;1691722 said:


> Your Tundra definitely won't be able to hand a Boss Super Duty. It could handle a Boss Sport Duty or, if you wanted a Fisher bigger than the Homesteader you could go with a SD or HT.


Oops, my bad, I mean't Sport Duty. I'll have to look into the Fisher SD or HT.



Kidmows;1691862 said:


> It isnt that quiet. Im used to the older ford diesel engines that will make you go deaf. This one still makes some fantastic noise but not nearly as loud and obnoxious as the older ford diesels


Ohh, I thought it was super quiet to the point where you can barely hear it. I hate all the emissions stuff they put on these trucks now. I don't like them to be obnoxious, but to the point where I can still enjoy the growl of the engine.



Kidmows;1691871 said:


> http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae226/Robert_Jibbys_Gibbs/Mytruck_zps5ceac3d2.jpg
> thats my tundra...had a little bit of mulch in the back


Nice Tundra! The blue looks good


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

Installed some hood pins today. I'm going with more of a race truck look Thumbs Up










Not having a garage during the winter is a pain, changed the oil on my driveway made of ice under the snow :realmad: I don't like going to shops because I use high performance filters on my truck, no cheap crap.


----------



## VolvoL60F (Jan 9, 2011)

She's a bit frosty in this pic


----------

